# Rescues that ship



## ratiesrule (Jan 30, 2017)

So I'm looking to get some ratties in the next couple months and have been looking around for breeders/rescues. I haven't found a ton, even though I keep hearing Michigan has a bunch. I was wondering if anyone knew any out of state rescues that work with adopters to ship/transport rats. I know some do, I was just hoping someone might have the names of some that are really good at it. Just so I can broaden my search and find the perfect girls for me lol  Thanks!


----------

